
Apple wanted out of tyranny of MacWorld - reports - terpua
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/12/17/apple_wanted_out_of_tyranny_of_macworld_reports.html
======
AndrewWarner
Apple thinks another company is oppressive?

